# Guardian arm!



## Festerblight (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys I'm looking for the waving guardian arm ... Just need 1 more for my jet bike seer council! 

Can either swap for some bits I have (mainly heads and a few heavy weapons) or buy it from you 

Thanks for looking!


----------

